# getting off the damn computer- to study



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

short-term goal:

I am going to get off this damn computer so I can catch up on my reading in foundation science. I'm doing OK for now, I just need to push through this next chapter. Then I will be able to relax at my friend's house without feeling guilty for not accomplishing more. i don't have too much more to go.....


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Well, I did study for a bit, but now my Dad is drilling f*&ing holes in the walls.


----------



## Starch (Dec 15, 2010)

Mmmmmhmmm


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

have you finished it?


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

part. 2


I finished the chapter that I needed to. It required me to go the school library and find the quietest room available. Even the latches on the door were quiet. I'm not quite sure what brilliant person decided to put a pencil sharpener in there though. :b

So pat, pat. Good job. Now I need to power through a less interesting chapter... starting now.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

lol


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

It's been a pretty slow and lazy day thus far. I have spent A LOT of time writing responses on the computer. Why must this device eat so much time?? I really feel connected to some of the people on here. I wish that we could be buddies in real life.  

EEP.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

*again??*

OK part three??

I am getting off the damn computer again. It's time to hit those books! :yes


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Good luck! I have an essay due in this tuesday (which I haven't even started yet, bar a few lines) and I've been procrastinating for about three weeks now. It's amazing how much time browsing around on the net can eat away.

Time to switch the internet off, I think!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I know - the internet can be a curse when you have to study!


----------



## A Human (Mar 2, 2011)

Why the hell should I have to spell forensics? I try to do responsible things like that.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Orchid20 (Dec 20, 2008)

good job.  I find that I can't have my computer or phone anywhere near me when I study, too easy to find endless ways to distract myself. getting out of the house is the best option too. in fact I need to be getting ready to go study at a cafe right, ahh, turning this thing off.


----------

